# Disconnect battery before charging?



## aeviaanah (May 13, 2012)

I have a deep cycle battery that is hooked up to bilge pump and trolling motor. I also have a starting battery that is hooked up to motor and fish finder is it ok to charge while still connected to these items?


----------



## jojo (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, you can charge with these items connected.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (May 13, 2012)

I always do..no problems so far


----------



## devilmutt (May 13, 2012)

The only thing I disconnect is the trolling motor, but that's only because I charge through the trolling motor plug.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (May 13, 2012)

As long as the device has a off switch and it doesn't allow power to the device, it will be OK. The only device I have that doesn't, is my MG Wireless Trolling motor. As long as it is plugged in, it is on and awaiting a command. The manual says to unplug it while charging.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## rusty.hook (May 22, 2012)

Mount an on-board charger up front and no problems.


----------

